# I think my Pictus is going to give my rams a heart attack



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

My German Blue Rams were living a very peaceful, slow life. I thought that if I add a Pictus catfish, my tank would be a bit more active. However I think this guy is taking the whole "dither" idea to an extreme level. My Rams are certainly active and swimming a lot, but should I worry about giving too much stress on my Rams? This dude seriously doesn't know the meaning of rest. And loves swimming in to the middle of the Rams' "resting spots".


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I really would not have advised that these species could work together... 
1, their temperature requirements don't match
2. the catfishes behavior will trigger stress in the Rams since the catfish is a predator and an active one at that.

Can he be moved to another tank or returned?


----------



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

I see, so then what bottom feeder would you recommend besides corries. And what fish would you recommend to be a good dither for my Rams? In the previous post I was told that Cherry Barbs and Gold Barbs would be good fish for Rams, would they put any affect on how active my Rams are?

I think the Pictus has calmed down now, perhaps he was going crazy because I had just introduced him to a new environment. Would you still not recommend the pictus? My water temp. is 80 degrees, which is I think the middle of both of the fish's temp. requirement.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

When I owned a Pictus cat, it never calmed down... owned it for years and sold it... I don't think it ever stopped moving unless it was pacing in it's cave... not sure I'd say calming down is a good sign, but I only ever owned the one.

As for the general question of dithers for Rams... I don't feel any are needed... nor would I add bottom feeders, though I can understand a "want" in a fish keeper adding either or both. If I were to add a bottom feeder, it would be one of the smaller cory cat species. 
Aside from Cories, I have no idea... never tried others.

I do not agree with keeping the water at 80 for either species... I'm not fond of trying to bend rules both directions at once... can't recommend that plan of action even though I'm sure some posters could join in telling of successes with these fish at 80.


----------



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

I understand where you are going with that.

What I mean by "calming down" is the cat doesn't swim as fast, hit glasses, swim into the rams, but just stays under the sponge filter half the day (I won't say he's always there, by nature he's an active fish so he will swim around, but not in a crazy way), and swims a normal pace. The Rams seem to be less annoyed by the cat, meaning they don't freak out and do fast darts to corners when he moves. They seem to ignore the cat and the cat ignores them.

Regarding the temperature, I wanted to get something cleared...
http://www.freshwater-tropical-fish-car ... e-ram.html
This website states that the water temperature goes from 77-86ÂºF. So wouldn't 80Âº be an alright temperature?

So Number6, what temperature region did you have best success with your German Blue Rams?
I know you said it can vary depending on the fish, but is there a specific region that you in particular had success in?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

84. That seemed to be a sweet spot for those fish. The temp range I hear recommended for Rams is 80 to 86 but I find that ironic because the same sites often admit that successful spawns occur within the 82 to 86 range.

Sounds like the Pictus cat is in need of a cave. My guess is that it has been panicking without a retreat and has picked the sponge filter as the closest it could find. 
I suggest putting in a cave asap.


----------



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

Ok, so 84Âº, and i nice cave for the Pictus (however I think he finds the sponge filter rather homey)

Thanks a bunch Number6


----------

